# LX188 Surging



## lx188owner (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

my LX188 with a Kawasaki FD501V engine is surging with no load on it. With PTO on no issue. I have changed the fuel filter, new fuel, removed and cleaned car, adjusted the governor and replaced the fuel cap and the shut off valve. I cant find the issue. 

Could it be a weak governor spring?

thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning lx188owner, welcome to the forum.

There are a number of U-Tube videos available online, regarding LX188 surging. One guy replaced the carburetor and another replaced the entire fuel line from the tank to the engine. Have a look at these videos, something may stand out to you.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

lx188owner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my LX188 with a Kawasaki FD501V engine is surging with no load on it. With PTO on no issue. I have changed the fuel filter, new fuel, removed and cleaned car, adjusted the governor and replaced the fuel cap and the shut off valve. I cant find the issue.
> 
> ...


A surge is usually a fuel flow problem....... When you cleaned the carburetor, did you clean the inlet passage in the bowl nut? The bowl nut on that style carburetor serves as the main fuel inlet from the float bowl to the jet tower. There's a small passage through the bowl nut that gets plugged/restricted easily with even the tiniest piece of debris, or fuel shellac. It's easy to overlook when you do a carb cleaning if you don't know its there. A lot of replacement carbs get sold because guys don't know about that style bowl nut


----------

